# DuoSharp Whetstones on sale at McFeely's



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Got this in my email today - The DMT DuoSharp series are on sale at McFeely's. 15% off until Sept 18. Not a monster sale but any savings are good savings.

http://www.mcfeelys.com/sharpening-tools

(other than ordering some screws from them I have nothing to do with McFeely's or DMT)


----------

